# First Dates and Rotten Strawberries



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## Ungweliante (Feb 26, 2009)

I totally know how you feel. I've been in a similar situation many times, as well as lately.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

wow so much said in 4 lines. love it <3


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

thanks guys


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

*claps*

Your on fire today!


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

hehe thanks  wrote it a little while ago, but felt like posting


----------

